# Haunted Radio (01/16/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the 2013 Midwest Haunters Convention, Halloween Extreme, Moxley Manor, Chamber of Horrors, the Collection, the Human Centipede 3, Hitchcock, the Motor City Haunt Club, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the film, "The Devil's Carnival." In addition to that, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with a song from the film!! All of this and so much more in the January 16 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

